# ped help please!!!



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

any one a miracle worker here? i wanna try to put together a ped for my girls dog who's a mutt but im really interested in learning his blood line since the guy she got him from said his dad was a pure bread apbt from the gator blood line. but i have no idea where to start especially since i have very little information and her ex-boy friend stole the papers when they broke up. he was bread in texas his sires name is Goliath his breeders name was johnny and was registered with the ckc im more interested in his fathers blood line than his mothers who was a pure bread red heeler. i honestly have no idea what im doing so any suggestions or help is appreciated


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is no "Gator Bloodline." Gator bloodline is a BYB term. There was *Plumber's Alligator* and *Crenshaw's Gator* but no Gator line. If your dog doesn't have papers there is no positive way to put together her pedigree.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ok so i gotta submit for a new set of papers got it. by the way how rare is it that a abpt hits 30 inches tall?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ok so i gotta submit for a new set of papers got it. by the way how rare is it that a abpt hits 30 inches tall?


 30 inches tall at the withers? Doubt it........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If the mother was a red heeler then you don't have a purebred APBT; however, it wouldn't surprise me if the dog had CKC papers. They let me register my cat and leopard gecko as APBTs. JK 

Yes, you can submit a form for lost registration papers, but like I said there is no Gator line, APBTs do not reach 30 inches tall, and an APBT x Red Heeler= mutt. I don't know how much information you will be able to find and I don't know ho much would even be true if you did find anything. Good luck!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You have a mutt not an APBT.. CKC is a joke of a registry. And who ever sold you the dog was an obvious back yard breeder. No legitimate breeder in his right mind would ever take an APBT to a red heeler. And then register the litter with a garbage registry like the CKC unless of course he was just trying to make money and peddle pups. You can't put together a pedigree on a mixed breed. The guy who bred your dog fed you a bunch of crap. Anytime you hear someone mention gator pit bull's or the gator bloodline you know not to entertain them because their is no such bloodline. Anyway regardless of the fact you own a mixed breed of unknown origin I am sure the dog will make you a fine pet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You have a mutt not an APBT.. CKC is a joke of a registry. And who ever sold you the dog was a back yard breeder. No breeder in his right mind would breed a pure bred dog to another breed. And then register the litter with a garbage registry like the CKC. You can't put together a pedigree on a mixed breed. The guy who bred your dog fed you a bunch of crap. Anytime you hear someone mention gator pit bull's or the gator bloodline you know not to entertain them. Anyway regardless of the fact you own a mixed breed of unknown origin I am sure the dog will make you a fine pet.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my girl swears up and down his daddy was 30 in tall.  but i know tinis a mutt i thing hes registered as a cross according to her. his momma was papered with the ckc i guess and his daddy was also papered with the ckc. heelers are smaller dogs anyways but tini is only like 21 inches or something its 3 in the morning here dont really feel like waking him up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> my girl swears up and down his daddy was 30 in tall.  but i know tinis a mutt i thing hes registered as a cross according to her. his momma was papered with the ckc i guess and his daddy was also papered with the ckc. heelers are smaller dogs anyways but tini is only like 21 inches or something its 3 in the morning here dont really feel like waking him up.


"Registered as a cross" should be your red flag lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WTF? They register cross breeds now too LOL ? I don't know because the registries I deal with are reputable and they don't register cross breed's intentionally not unless someone is paper hanging on the DL. I wouldn't bother sending the CKC a dime of your money all your going to get is a bunch of lies on paper. Use that money to buy your dog a good dog feed. Not worth sending off your money for a fraudulent pedigree.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If the paper's aren't coming from the ADBA, AKC, UKC, BFKC, ABKC, than there is no need to waste your time or money. Those are the only reputable registries out there the rest are trash out to make a buck and will register a rock as an APBT.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol i dont know the whole story >_< im new to papers and peds. theres several red flags to begin with... the dude was tryin to fight the dog but the dog wouldnt fight. I'd go directly to the breeder and ask him directly but his butt got locked up for animal cruelty red flag numba 2. im just rambling now. but thank you i got a direction to go now wish me luck


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude, if the sire was 30 inches then he wasn't an APBT either. A 20 inch dog is a big dog. Just be good to your dog and he'll be good to you.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

oh i am hes a spoiled little punk. sooo even though the ckc sucks im still screwed when it comes to bsls. wonderful...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Not necessarily. Just say he's a red heeler cross instead of a pit bull cross.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

interesting thread.....


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol brock is huge and he is 21 high


----------

